# Enterprise Solutions > Oracle Apps define chart of accounts

## prems

Hi friends,
  How we can define chart of accounts defination.If  you have answer please 
send to me..

----------


## infyrajayaar

Please go through this link

http://www.exforsys.com/tutorials/or...ounts-coa.html

Any queries post them

thanks

----------


## khans4u

chart of accounts is nothing but structure, structure will have segments, segments will further have segment values.All these together called as chart of accounts

----------

